# FR: I couldn't tell that he was Dutch



## Tabernero

Hi all. How would you translate this:

_I couldn't tell that he was Dutch. 

_ie. He spoke without a Dutch accent/didn't look Dutch/spoke perfect English etc.

Je ne pouvais pas dire qu'il était hollandais?

Is it as simple as that?

Thanks!


----------



## lgc2956

Je n'aurai pas cru qu'il était hollandais/qu'il venait des Pays-Bas.
Je n'aurai jamais dit qu'il était hollandais.


----------



## sound shift

Ben, je ne suis pas francophone, mais j'aurai*s* dit "aurai*s*", pas "aurai". Je peux me tromper.


----------



## lgc2956

En effet, il s'agit de passé conditionnel et non de futur antérieur.
Je n'aurais pas cru ou je n'aurais jamais dit
Désolée :S


----------



## Tabernero

Thank you very much! Although this sentence is loaded with hypotheticals, would it not be proper to put a subjunctive after _Je n'aurais pas cru _

ie. Je n'aurais pas cru qu'il soit hollandais?


----------



## All in One

You don't need the subj. here

_On ne croirait pas qu'il est hollandais._ (present)
_Je n'aurais pas cru qu'il était hollandais. _(past)

I would say:
_Cela ne se voyait pas du tout qu'il était hollandais._


----------



## VanOo

Tabernero said:


> Thank you very much! Although this sentence is loaded with hypotheticals, would it not be proper to put a subjunctive after _Je n'aurais pas cru _ie. Je n'aurais pas cru qu'il soit hollandais?


You use the subjunctive if you're doubting the sentence.Je pense qu'il est hollandais.Je ne crois pas qu'il soit hollandais.And in this case, you know for a fact that he is dutch, don't you?


----------



## janpol

Je n'étais pas en mesure de dire qu'il était néerlandais.


----------



## wildan1

_Je ne l'aurais jamais pris pour un Hollandais. _


----------



## janpol

Je pourrais, moi aussi dire "I've never met a Dutch person who was that sensitive about this, however." mais cela tient peut-être au fait que je n'ai évoqué ce problème qu"avec des ... Hollandais


----------



## Icetrance

Well, you can also say:

_Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'il serait hollandais.

Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'il aurait _é_t_é_ hollandais.
_

The subjunctive is possible here , but it's not common.: _Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'il soit hollandai_s. Why? Because it's something you wouldn't not have ever imagined.  You can easily justify it's use here. In old French, I think the subjunctive was the only acceptable tense here.


----------



## janpol

> _Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'il serait hollandais._


s
La concordance des temps veut que l'on dise : _Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'il était hollandais.
Le présent du conditionnel est possible s'il exprime un futur dans le passé : __Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'il prendrait la route à une heure aussi tardive.
Il n'est pas envisageable avec l'exemple de ce fil.

autre phrase possible : __Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'il ait pu être hollandais._


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Que pensez-vous de _Il n'avait pas l'air néerlandais _?


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, ce serait correct ainsi.

Ou bien, pour alléger certaines des premières propositions, "Je ne l'aurais pas cru Hollandais" (dans ce cas, il me semble que la majuscule devient obligatoire puisque, en l'absence de _l'auxiliaire être_, on a ici le _nom propre _correspondant à la nationalité, et plus seulement un _adjectif_).


----------



## Maître Capello

ShineLikeStars said:


> Que pensez-vous de _Il n'avait pas l'air néerlandais _?


Le sens ne serait pas tout à fait le même. Il ne s'agit en effet pas uniquement de son apparence…

Pour moi, le plus naturel reste encore la suggestion de wildan1 : _Je ne l'aurais jamais pris pour un Hollandais._

Mais si on veut une traduction plus proche de l'anglais, je dirais ce qu'a suggéré lgc2956 au tout début de ce fil : _Je n'aurais jamais dit qu'il était hollandais._


----------



## janpol

> _Il n'avait pas l'air néerlandais ?_


C'est comment un _air néerlandais ?_


----------

